
The Pirate Bay evades ISP blockade with IPv6, can do it 18 septillion more times - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/130627-the-pirate-bay-evades-isp-blockade-with-ipv6-can-do-it-18-septillion-more-times
======
MindTwister
Or... you know, the ISP could block a range?

~~~
exDM69
Technically that is possible. Whether your local legislation allows ranges to
be blocked (and on what basis) is another issue.

At least the Finnish court order that ordered a block on TPB IP's had
individual IP addresses in there, so at least another court session is
required to change the IP's or make a whole range blocked. It's worth noting
that the Finnish ISP's were not happy to put any filtering, DNS or IP, in
place and will not add any blocks voluntarily.

